# where to find the most up to date approved cat food list???



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't find one that's up to date.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think there is one right now. If the mods want, I can go through the available cat and dog foods and compile a new list based on the nutrition sticky guidelines either tonight or tomorrow. We all know I have nothing else to do! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's been on my forum to-do list for ages, but I just don't think I'm going to get around to it anytime soon.  One of those time-consuming things that I just don't have the energy for when I get home from work. If you want to give it a shot, Ashley, I think that'd be great! I'll see if one of the other mods might be able to send you what she has, I know she usually keeps an extensive food list & may be willing to share.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Sure, that would be great!


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Here you are: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...recommended-dry-cat-food-list.html#post863674

I hope you find something on there!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

FinnickHog said:


> Here you are: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...recommended-dry-cat-food-list.html#post863674
> 
> I hope you find something on there!


I thought Natural Balance was a good food.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's almost impossible to have a list that is conclusive. Doing anything with nutrition is always a work in progress as things are constantly changing.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Maintaining a list is also difficult as there are brands that I simply won't feed anymore because they were purchased by a company I dislike and distrust. What it comes down to, is each person has to do their own research and figure out what foods and even the company they wish to support. It can be difficult to find a food in an appropriate range of percentages and good quality ingredients for our hedgehogs and yet spend your dollars with a company that you wish to support.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Adding to that, if you try a food that's good on paper, find one and try it and everyone hates it, your generally aren't going to keep up with information and changes that are made with the company and formula


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I left Natural Balance out because of a recall on all of their foods in 2012. They haven't had once since, but I chose to go back 5 years, so it was excluded.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

FinnickHog said:


> I left Natural Balance out because of a recall on all of their foods in 2012. They haven't had once since, but I chose to go back 5 years, so it was excluded.


Thanks for the answer! I got wellness today to see if Mr. Stubbornness it.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

Can I ask how you came up with the uk list? 

Just curious as I live in the UK, and want to add another food to my mix (to slowly replace the breeders food im fading out).

Its just I have only seen one of those brands available in a pet shop (maybe the pet shops near me, just aren't very good ) I don't like ordering my food online (like to check out myself. So I'm struggling a little. My mix isn't bad (once the breeders food is gone, will be much happier, would just like to add another to be safe)


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

If you check the last references link, that should be them. I'm sure there are more, but I couldn't find any other resources to use. You can look through what's available in store and see what meets your requirements. Take a look at the beginner nutrition sticky and keep that in mind while you look at labels.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

thanks. I was just wondering as I have never seen the brands listed for the uk on the updated list. Just wanted to check I wasn't being really stupid.

yeh, I will look into it some more. As I said, I already have a mix that's good, just want another good food for when I replace the breeders food.


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I gave chicken soup a try and she ate a few pieces for a few days but then started picking around them. So I guess I'll try a new one.


----------

